# A self assement test on anxiety



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.womens-health.com/health_center...ety_assess.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

The site seems to be fair anxiety evaluator. I didn't actually take the test because I've aleady been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder many years ago. I think the test is valuable for anyone who wants to know if anxiety could be affecting their health and their life.Thanx, Evie


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well I got 10 out of 14 correct. Can you have anxiety without panic? I think the answer is yes but just like IBS is always associated with D...I think anxiety is also associated with panic attacks.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Anxiety with out panic?I vote yes.Panic feels like the next stage.and then it would either be a melt down kind of panic or that OH MY GOSH THE SIDE OF THE MOUNTIAN REALLY IS FALLING HAUL BUTT.....kind of panic.Don't cha think?Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes, anxiety can exist without panic.... but I am not sure that panic can exist without anxiety...?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

OK, I did not find this test at all useful. I mean, for me, it was more what Do I know about anxiety than a personal assessment. It could have been about any other subject I've learned about, say linear programming or non-profit management. So other than showing that there are aspects of anxiety disorders that people should know about, what was the point? Am I supposed to look at this as say, yes this is me? I guess if that's it, then no, it's not me. But then again, based on what I know of GAD from reading about it and knowing some people with it, I never thought it was me.nancy


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

What would happen if we all took the anxiety test and failed it?Nancy I too thought the test was kind of strange so I just blew it off rather quickly.So I'm wondering if the fact that we might know so much about anxiety would show that we were anxious enough about the lint in our belly buttons that we would have studied the facts about said disorder like a college course and by virtue of being so well informed we might find ourselves in the well read category of the compulsive anxiety riddled disease reader?????????Oh I dunno......But it was a rather odd test with odd questions.And yes, one can shoot directly into panic with out the slightest bit of anxiety clouding the moments before.Then anxiety might come later.All on it's own, but panic can definately exist without a partner.Kamie


----------

